# Probably needs to be under creativity...



## Shiny Cofagrigus (Mar 3, 2010)

can anyone do custom trainers. not like the half poke people just normal trainers


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 3, 2010)

Then why did you post it here?

Are you asking for sprites, or actual art? Otherwise, yes, you should request this in the Creativity forum. There are many artists in there who I'm sure would be happy to listen to your request.


----------

